# Glitch Town



## Lucsy (Aug 12, 2013)

Go visit this town, like everything is so glitched up. There's flowers and PWPs in the water. 
Dream Code: *3000-0845-9227*

Make sure to get the wetsuit down from the bed so you can go diving to see the glitches.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 12, 2013)

This is more of a hack, than a glitch. I'm pretty sure glitches can't make flowers grow in water.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 12, 2013)

i'm going to visit it now~


----------



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

how did you do these glitches?


----------



## rivulet (Aug 12, 2013)

The flowers were also growing on the cobblestone, and there were two fountains on the cobblestone, so it's a hack.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 12, 2013)

talisheo said:


> how did you do these glitches?



it's a hack - similar to using Action Replay in Wild World.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Aug 12, 2013)

Ohh, I gonna visit it now~


----------



## vriska (Aug 12, 2013)

I just saw a post about this town on tumblr today, I'm definitely going to go visit it soon 

Here are some pictures I found of it on tumblr:


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 12, 2013)

I wanted to know the dreamcode for this, ty. I saw a pic on bidoofcrossing's blog, and I wanted to visit it. Ty


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 12, 2013)

the thing about this town is that it is one of the messiest towns i have ever seen. the PWPs look nice for the most part, but there are weeds _everywhere._ there are randomly placed beehives _everywhere_. patterns are askew _everywhere_.

i find it weird how they have all this hacking and power at their disposal, and they decide to pour their entire house in dumpster juice, basically. if i were to hack my town, my town would be absolutely stunning. random rocks and weeds would be nonexistent. i would probably make all fruit on trees into bells. i might even have an entire house filled with super toilets, just because i _could_.

but hey, it's their town, so they can do whatever they want. ^_^


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 12, 2013)

Going to visit it later ^^


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 12, 2013)

I visited the town, I laughed my head off.


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm currently in it. The golden roses are lulz. They said that you couldn't hack the 3DS, well Nintendo, look at this town! I would move around misplaced Public Works etc if I had a hacking device like this. They probably got the crack on the SD card or something. Dat sea.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2013)

BUT HOW.

how did they do it


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm not sure. I still think they've got something on their SD card allowing this to happen, this is beyond a glitch.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 12, 2013)

I managed to get stuck there....
I walked onto the cliff at the side and couldnt get back down


----------



## LeAckerman (Aug 12, 2013)

This sucks. People ruin the fun of the game when they hack. Now every ones gonna start learning how to hack and there will be double the amount of hackers. The game will become less fun now.. :/


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 12, 2013)

vriska said:


> I just saw a post about this town on tumblr today, I'm definitely going to go visit it soon
> 
> Here are some pictures I found of it on tumblr:
> View attachment 9931
> ...



Yup, definitely a hacked town.  I don't hack (though I'm not against hackers themselves), but for some reason I find videos of hacked towns the best.  I just think they're so interesting to watch, since you can do almost anything with them that you can't do with a normal town!^^


----------



## Cobby (Aug 12, 2013)

I've just found his thoughtful gifts behind the Town Hall... my stomache aches from laughing too much!


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 12, 2013)

Too glitchy for me lol


----------



## Hoody (Aug 12, 2013)

Definitely a hack. Either using SD card or the new Action Replay that works with 3DS.


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm laughing like mad


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 12, 2013)

That's crazy, I honestly didn't even know you could hack this game haha


----------



## MayorJohnIII (Aug 12, 2013)

*Hacked ACNL town.*

So earlier today my friend posted a picture of a hacked AC:NL town and I was wonder how this was possible? Is there an editing program out now? If so can you tell me? I know I'm going to get a lot of hate for wanting to do this but it is for a good reason. Not to mention it is my choice on whether or not I want to take this risk. I just want to be able to place Projects where I want instead of having to abide by Isabelle's rules. It gets rather annoying to see that villagers may move their houses by the event center but I can't place a project there?

Dream Address for this town: 3000-0845-9227


----------



## chriss (Aug 12, 2013)

*Hacked dream town*

So I found this town via Tumblr.
Alot of strange stuff going on here. Worth a visit!
There are flowers growing in the river and you can even walk into the river.

*Dream code:* 3000-0845-9227


----------



## JaadeL (Aug 12, 2013)

i will most def check it out!


----------



## Puffy (Aug 12, 2013)

Just went there... Well uh...


----------



## chriss (Aug 12, 2013)

YOU OKAY? (I was trying see if she could go in the river too but she got stuck in the ground)


EDIT: Okay they can lol


----------



## Mario. (Aug 12, 2013)

LOL wtf  going to check it out


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 12, 2013)

I was there earlier today! Make sure you check out the very top right corner of the town so you can get on the railroad tracks!


----------



## bootie101 (Aug 12, 2013)

i just checked it out.. recorded it too for my youtube channel.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 12, 2013)

Someone else made a thread about this today lol  I didn't like the town so much, a little too glitchy for me it would get annoying after a while. Not to mention theres like no other flowers besides golden roses lol


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm stuck on the cliff!


----------



## Mario. (Aug 12, 2013)

I took pictures

Wtf o_o

LOL

O_O


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 12, 2013)

Gmgksmlmhmkslg. Ohgod. There's hacking in New Leaf already? .-. Greattttt.


----------



## beebs (Aug 12, 2013)

That actually looks pretty cool. Not that I would mess with my town.  (*≧▽≦)ﾉｼ))


----------



## Jake (Aug 12, 2013)

I like how I reblogged this on tumblr and now I see it everywhere

Anyway, I haven't gone yet. Probs will when I get home


----------



## Eddypikachu (Aug 12, 2013)

lol Considering there is NO possible way of hacking the 3ds at the moment the picture is VERY likely to be fake.


----------



## beffa (Aug 12, 2013)

Hahaha wow that looks terrible


----------



## MayorJohnIII (Aug 12, 2013)

Eddypikachu said:


> lol Considering there is NO possible way of hacking the 3ds at the moment the picture is VERY likely to be fake.


Check the dream code then you tell me if it's fake lmao XD


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 12, 2013)

Eddypikachu said:


> lol Considering there is NO possible way of hacking the 3ds at the moment the picture is VERY likely to be fake.



Actually, there's stuff you can do to your SD card to make the game do certain things. I've heard there's a 3DS Action Replay as well.


----------



## MayorJohnIII (Aug 12, 2013)

Corduroy said:


> the thing about this town is that it is one of the messiest towns i have ever seen. the PWPs look nice for the most part, but there are weeds _everywhere._ there are randomly placed beehives _everywhere_. patterns are askew _everywhere_.
> 
> i find it weird how they have all this hacking and power at their disposal, and they decide to pour their entire house in dumpster juice, basically. if i were to hack my town, my town would be absolutely stunning. random rocks and weeds would be nonexistent. i would probably make all fruit on trees into bells. i might even have an entire house filled with super toilets, just because i _could_.
> 
> but hey, it's their town, so they can do whatever they want. ^_^



I completely agree! So much power but used in the wrong way.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Midgetsc said:


> Actually, there's stuff you can do to your SD card to make the game do certain things. I've heard there's a 3DS Action Replay as well.



Can you tell me where you found this?


----------



## peenoliabbb2 (Aug 13, 2013)

Craaaaap... I sure hope the player just mess around the files in the 3DS folder...



Midgetsc said:


> I've heard there's a 3DS Action Replay as well.


Yes... there is...

...but it'll only let you add and use cheats on DS games, not 3DS games, with the 3DS system.

Assuming he did what I said above, I've yet to see hacked 3DS games. ...and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Torotix (Aug 13, 2013)

Are there any video tours up of this town yet?


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 13, 2013)

I just had a very fun visit there. I managed a few odd things, like getting ontop of the fountain in the water and eating a famous mushroom on it. xP And fishing into the emptiness on the top of the cliff, then throwing urchins and sea slugs down the double cliff while Broffina broke her neck trying to watch them. :3


----------



## Hoody (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll just have to wait until Action Replay compatible with 3ds games gets released, then I can buy a new copy just fo have fun like this XD


----------



## LeAckerman (Aug 13, 2013)

I was checking out the persons tumblr that hacked this town and apprently its a glitch with the setsubun beans.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 13, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> I was checking out the persons tumblr that hacked this town and apprently its a glitch with the setsubun beans.



O: Whaat? I'm gonna go harass Isabelle with my beans until she lets me put things where I want.

~They are supposed to ward off evil spirits, so that probably includes overuling puppies.


----------



## locker (Aug 13, 2013)

Corduroy said:


> the thing about this town is that it is one of the messiest towns i have ever seen. the PWPs look nice for the most part, but there are weeds _everywhere._ there are randomly placed beehives _everywhere_. patterns are askew _everywhere_.
> 
> i find it weird how they have all this hacking and power at their disposal, and they decide to pour their entire house in dumpster juice, basically. if i were to hack my town, my town would be absolutely stunning. random rocks and weeds would be nonexistent. i would probably make all fruit on trees into bells. i might even have an entire house filled with super toilets, just because i _could_.
> 
> but hey, it's their town, so they can do whatever they want. ^_^



you can still have a house filled with toilets lolol


----------



## Mya (Aug 13, 2013)

So you're saying people actually found out how to hack NEW LEAF? :O


----------



## MayorJohnIII (Aug 14, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> I was checking out the persons tumblr that hacked this town and apprently its a glitch with the setsubun beans.



Please do provide a link to the original source o:


----------



## Hoody (Aug 14, 2013)

It's suprising how many people find it suprising that New Leaf can get hacked. All games can be hacked.


----------



## Mya (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah but I dont think people found out ways for it to get hacked yet, but I was wrong.


----------



## jakeypride (Aug 14, 2013)

I figured it was a glitch... Similar to the tweeter glitch.....


----------



## Mya (Aug 14, 2013)

jakeypride said:


> I figured it was a glitch... Similar to the tweeter glitch.....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I figured it was a glitch... Similar to the tweeter glitch.....


I dont think it would be a glitch considering how much PWP were in the water lol.


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Aug 14, 2013)

I didn't think that you could hack this early, I figured it would take years to figure out


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 14, 2013)

I call the underwater part "The Lost Town"!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 14, 2013)

c: its very unique


----------



## MayorJohnIII (Aug 15, 2013)

Not surprised on the hack. I just really want to learn how so I can put projects where ever I'd like to place them


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 15, 2013)

MayorJohnIII said:


> Not surprised on the hack. I just really want to learn how so I can put projects where ever I'd like to place them



Yeah, I have to admit if I can get projects on top of my plaza I will. I think it's a huge waste of space currently, there's only ever things on the front third of it.


----------



## tomp33 (Aug 15, 2013)

Dying to know how this happened. It can't be a glitch, think it must be a hack


----------



## MayorJohnIII (Aug 15, 2013)

As long as we don't abuse this gift towns will always have a unique feel to them. I also found that you can use beans the same way you would as if you were using a Tweeter. I was tapping 'A' with the beans and had my friend push me over the edge and into my river. If anyone would like to brainstorm some ideas on how to get this to work please leave a message on my profile I have been trying out different methods and so far I feel like I'm getting closer and closer.


----------



## duzell (Aug 15, 2013)

*Town full of glitches*

I just found out about this Japanese town that is full of glitches. The Dream Code is 3000-0845-9227.

The town has three fountains overlapping each other to make one PWP. It's in front of Town Hall. There's also a bunch of PWP and flowers in the ocean next to the waterfall. 

I really like how the Stone Hedges look underwater. What do you guys think?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm still under the impression this is hacking.


----------



## rubyy (Aug 15, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I'm still under the impression this is hacking.





Agreed.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Aug 15, 2013)

This is actually really really cool. You can get up onto the tracks by the weird brown fence to the VERY left of the map, it pretty much is ON the tracks. Also there is a signboard behind the tracks. Also, there are lots of fountains, street lights, ect in the ocean over to the right in front of the waterfall. You can use a fountain to get into the ocean waterfall and go up over the falls into the river. Pretty much, when you are swimming, stick as close as you can to the bottom part of the fountain, and go back onto land. When you get back up you will be floating a bit and you will fall down leaving only your head sticking out of the sand x) Just walk around here and you can roam free in the river! To get out just walk up to the edge of the river or if you are down under the falls, get as close as you can, facing the ocean, and just hit A and you jump over the barrier lol. There is another place where you can get into the first water fall if you follow the arrow by the flower bed. Just walk into the river pretty much. Very fun to explore!  Just how did they do such things... I want to do this and put community projects on my beach, if it is safe for my game.  Using glitches at all can never really be safe for your copy though, or save file for that matter. :/ So if this "glitch" or "hack" method ever goes public, (if it hasn't already) I still will probably not do it.

Also noticed that their house has all of the rooms in pretty much the exact same layout... with all the same furniture... All gracie theme. Very strange... No music. Just the sound of the gracie clock... I don't know why but it makes me uncomfortable xD


----------



## GMERC (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd do just about anything to build an underwater stonehenge. or a lighthouse on the beach.


----------



## enchilada (Aug 15, 2013)

Can someone take pics?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 15, 2013)

It's a shame Wendell wasn't in his town. He had a pattern I needed for my town.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 15, 2013)

This game in general gives me the creeps at times.  I'm wondering what things are hidden in it.  On numerous occasions someone in the game would say something about an event I had done the day before or said.  Paranoid, yes.  Learning of real tricks is awesome but hacker tricks is something else.


----------



## GMERC (Aug 15, 2013)

If this was something done without external devices the exploit needs to get out.

Despite the stupidity potential (see: the actual example given here where junk is randomly placed underwater 'because it can be' with very little in the way of rhyme or reason) this has even more going for it with regards to creative Public Works Project layouts.


----------



## Val (Aug 16, 2013)

Lol I pushed one of his villagers into the river next to the red and black arrow sign. Hehe.


----------



## antioikologoi2 (Aug 16, 2013)

*First Hacked Animal Crossing New Leaf town*

The last hours, some pictures and  a dream code has been making the rounds on the internet.
It's a town, that the creator want to call it "hacked". But it's impossible to hack ACNL yet. A lot of fake pictures, maybe made with photoshop, a fake dream code and a lot of lies! A player who gave a lot of bells to acnl players to say, that they visit the town. I am the one who really tried to visit the town through dream suite. But nothing happened. 

There is the code: 3000-0845-9227

OKAY, There are the mistakes on the photos, and the mistakes with the "hack":
-------------------HACK MISTAKES---------------------------------------

-The player who WANTS TO BE A HACKER didn't told us tell us the name of it's town.
-This player who wants to be a hacker, doesn't tell us what he used.

--------------------  PHOTOS MISTAKES-------------------------------      



The main mistake of the photos is that we can't see the shadow of PWP. It's like someone cut these photos.


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2013)

I believe the person who has only one villager wins the title of "first hacked town".  

It doesn't look very interesting. I would have no urge to visit it anyway! :/


----------



## Val (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't understand this thread. If you hack something it's not going to look exactly the same as something that isn't. So the PWP may not have a shadow if it's hacked. I've visited the dream address and it's most definitely hacked.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 16, 2013)

Tina said:


> I believe the person who has only one villager wins the title of "first hacked town".
> 
> It doesn't look very interesting. I would have no urge to visit it anyway! :/



I've been looking everywhere for that town! Do you remember the dream code??


----------



## (ik)Jelle (Aug 16, 2013)

i stuck!


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 16, 2013)

It's definitely a hack. I've been to that dream town so I really can't explain anymore.


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I've been looking everywhere for that town! Do you remember the dream code??



The DA is 2100-2523-4005.


----------



## (ik)Jelle (Aug 16, 2013)

im wondering how they did that!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 16, 2013)

Photos could easily be Photoshopped, but the actual map, I dunno.


----------



## (ik)Jelle (Aug 16, 2013)

its true he hacked the game! but im wondering how he did it! is it today that we know that there is a hacked town?


----------



## faithiefaith (Aug 16, 2013)

I didn't visit the town, but I don't really see why this is a big deal? do people really want to stack 3 fountain on top of each other or something...? xD


----------



## Tindre (Aug 16, 2013)

I just visited it and it's real. :3

You can check out the other thread on it here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?83677-Glitch-Town


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 16, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> This sucks. People ruin the fun of the game when they hack. Now every ones gonna start learning how to hack and there will be double the amount of hackers. The game will become less fun now.. :/



God forbid I stack two fountains. The whole game - no LIFE is ruined!


----------



## XTheLancerX (Aug 16, 2013)

Why are people saying it is fake when it is CLEARLY real... Several people have posted pictures... They are not the same pictures either, all different characters at different locations. I visited this town twice, it IS NOT FAKE. If you want, turn on your 3DS and ENTER THE CODE... Triple check to make sure it is entered correctly... I just went to this town again two hours ago, it is still working. *DREAM ADDRESS, AS SEEN IN THE FIRST POST: 3000-0845-9227* Try it. It works, and it is a real town... With public works on the tracks. And in the ocean. And flowers in the river. ect ect...


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 16, 2013)

faithiefaith said:


> I didn't visit the town, but I don't really see why this is a big deal? do people really want to stack 3 fountain on top of each other or something...? xD



this.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 16, 2013)

Tina said:


> The DA is 2100-2523-4005.



Ahhh, thankyew :3


----------



## one_eye (Aug 16, 2013)

antioikologoi2 said:


> The last hours, some pictures and  a dream code has been making the rounds on the internet.
> It's a town, that the creator want to call it "hacked". But it's impossible to hack ACNL yet. A lot of fake pictures, maybe made with photoshop, a fake dream code and a lot of lies! A player who gave a lot of bells to acnl players to say, that they visit the town. I am the one who really tried to visit the town through dream suite. But nothing happened.
> 
> There is the code: 3000-0845-9227
> ...



Don't worry folks, Holmes here is on the case.


----------



## antioikologoi2 (Aug 17, 2013)

The guy who photoshoped the images, sent me 99,000 Bells and the following message:

" Dear player Steliosd,
 I know, that you are the one who told the truth about the fake town. I'm sending you 99,000 Bells, to delete this thread from "The Bell Tree forums
                                                                                                                         -"The player who wants to be a hacker, like you said"

I didn't accept the 99,000 Bells. I sent them to one of my villagers, Wolfgang. In a few days, I will public a diary with the story of this lie.


----------



## intropella (Aug 17, 2013)

^ it's not photoshop.
Someone 4 days ago upload a youtube video, clearly see the town is true:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXRQsYASJgE


----------



## one_eye (Aug 17, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Ahhh, thankyew :3



It's 3000-0845-9227.

Not 2100-2523-4005.



antioikologoi2 said:


> The guy who photoshoped the images, sent me 99,000 Bells and the following message:
> 
> " Dear player Steliosd,
> I know, that you are the one who told the truth about the fake town. I'm sending you 99,000 Bells, to delete this thread from "The Bell Tree forums
> ...



Dude, if you're gonna try, at least use a convincing amount of bells.

7/10 for making me reply.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 17, 2013)

antioikologoi2 said:


> The guy who photoshoped the images, sent me 99,000 Bells and the following message:
> 
> " Dear player Steliosd,
> I know, that you are the one who told the truth about the fake town. I'm sending you 99,000 Bells, to delete this thread from "The Bell Tree forums
> ...




Go to the first post IN THIS THREAD! Enter the Dream Address in the Dream Suite and look at the town yourself. =.= 


Edit: And then stop being a troll.


----------



## daphne4eva12 (Aug 17, 2013)

is there any other hacked towns that anyone knows?


----------



## antioikologoi2 (Aug 18, 2013)

For Jinglefruit:

I am not a troll.
You and a lot of players are paid to say that you have visit the town. 

Intropela:

The video is fake


----------



## bootie101 (Aug 18, 2013)

antioikologoi2 said:


> For Jinglefruit:
> 
> I am not a troll.
> You and a lot of players are paid to say that you have visit the town.
> ...


My video is NOT fake go to the town yourself!

Actually guys don't bother responding to this troll.. What a potato


----------



## Joey (Aug 18, 2013)

Here are some pics of me in the town that should convince you that it is real antioikologoi2.



Spoiler


----------



## antioikologoi2 (Aug 18, 2013)

A player who got 10,000,000 Bells for a fake video.

Another player who wants to make me believe a lie with a fake  picture.


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 18, 2013)

When i get back from my holiday, i'll definitely have to have a look at this town, I do hope hacking doesn't become a popular thing though. 

I believe it's true, from all the pictures and video made about it. Why would someone go that far into making everyone believe it's real? 

Anyways, i'll probably give this town a rating and post it up on tumblr somewhen, so look out ^_^


----------



## intropella (Aug 18, 2013)

antioikologoi2 said:


> A player who got 10,000,000 Bells for a fake video.
> 
> Another player who wants to make me believe a lie with a fake  picture.



lmfao stop troll. I can tell on your signature you're hungry for bells. 
We provided proof, and we don't see your proof at all. You lost, so case close.


----------



## Eirynfox (Aug 18, 2013)

If it's hacked and not glitched then what did they use to hack it? did they muck around with their SD card data to do this? I wonder if soon there will be info on how to hack your SD card's games


----------



## Improv (Aug 18, 2013)

It's not a hack lol.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 18, 2013)

I think it is possible it's all glitches, searching youtube a bit, checking how some of the town is layed out and a little experimenting has shown me how to get halfway to most of the pwp stuff. Just don't see how to get Isabelle to obey (the same as every issue with pwp)


----------



## antioikologoi2 (Aug 19, 2013)

The proof (yes I am the one who worked with the player 相変わらず

New York City, New York, USA
Tuesday, June 11th 2013, 10:55 a.m.

 In a few hours, I am having a meeting with a player of AC:NL. He said that he wants to photoshop some acnl pictures and I agreed to help him. I had photoshoped some ac:cf pictures in the past, and I will do it again with acnl.

12:00 pm
  The AC:NL player 相変わらず wants to make a hacked town. He will give me 100k Bells when the job’s done. I will help him make the images, but with the term that he will not post the images on the internet. I am in dilemma. I don’t know if I can trust him.

New York City, New York, USA
Thursday, July 25th, 2013
20:00 p.m.

Today we started the creation of the images. I found the images of “Golden Roses” and PWP. We started editing the images. I didn’t know how to make some of them, I’ve made a photo with a huge black cube and some golden roses planted around it, on the cobblestone outside a train station. I don’t know what he is thinking about the photos, but I will ask him.

New York City, New York, USA
Friday, July 26th, 2013
9:00 a.m.

I ask him what he wants to do with the photos. He wants them for having fun with other ACNL players. Today I’ve made a picture of a fence on the train rails and a guy with pijamas on them. There’s something strange. He sent me 1,000,000 Bells. I’ll store them in the basement of my home in AC:NL.


New York City, New York, USA
Sunday, July 28th, 2013
11:00 a.m.

I’ve found what’s wrong. He sent me the following message:
“I will post the photos, thanks for the co-operation” and he sent me a classic sofa.

New York City, New York, USA
Saturday, August 17th, 2013
21:10 a.m.

He sent me a letter with 99,000 Bells and a message that said, that he gives me 99,000 Bells to remove the thread (about the images). I will not accept any offer. The answer about the offers is below:
Dear 相変わらず,
Even if you give me 1 trillion Bells, I will not remove the thread. Also the amount of 1,000,000 Bells has been sent to my neighbor Wolfgang. The amount of 99,000 Bells is Buried under a PWP.


----------



## one_eye (Aug 21, 2013)

antioikologoi2 said:


> The proof (yes I am the one who worked with the player 相変わらず
> 
> <snip>



Diary: July 5

    Guyana, South America
    A new Pok?mon was discovered deep in the jungle.

Diary: July 10

    We christened the newly discovered Pok?mon, Mew.

Diary: Feb. 6

    Mew gave birth.
    We named the newborn Mewtwo.

Diary: Sept. 1

    Mewtwo is far too powerful.
    We have failed to curb its vicious tendencies…


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

one_eye said:


> Diary: July 5
> 
> Guyana, South America
> A new Pok?mon was discovered deep in the jungle.
> ...



THIS. IS. THE. BEST. POST. EVER. 

brb crying


----------



## Olivitess (Aug 21, 2013)

To those saying it is fake... just have a look for yourselves for goodness sake. 

The Gracie house was confusing :S


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 21, 2013)

one_eye said:


> Diary: July 5
> 
> Guyana, South America
> A new Pok?mon was discovered deep in the jungle.
> ...



hOMG, Yes. 
I bet Giovanni sent Blaine a Classic sofa in a letter then too.




Olivitess said:


> To those saying it is fake... just have a look for yourselves for goodness sake.
> 
> The Gracie house was confusing :S



I know, it's rather funny how someone would go to the trouble of typing up that story but can't be bothered to type 12 digits in with Luna. 


I visited it again today to see if I could collect villagers atop the cliff. (After my Marshal decided to sit atop mine after attending a PWP celebration) But I ended up with 2 of them in the holes by the river entrance so I have some nice pictures of their heads in the floor instead. xP


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 21, 2013)

one_eye said:


> Diary: July 5
> 
> Guyana, South America
> A new Pok?mon was discovered deep in the jungle.
> ...



This made me laugh so hard... *wipes eyes*

What is up with that other guy though? Claiming this town is fake... I have been there and I bet most of us here have, so... He must be trolling or bored out of his mind.


----------



## Luigifan:D (Oct 22, 2013)

its atully not a new ation replay you buy ation replay DSi then you update


----------



## Emily (Oct 22, 2013)

Omg that town looks so cool from pictures I gotta check it out soon omg ^^


----------



## JCnator (Oct 22, 2013)

I initially thought that the player found some kind of glitch that allowed them to put PWPs on almost anywhere. But then, I realized I could be wrong.

There's apparently some illegal device/tool released in Japan that would let you backup and directly alter the saved data from 3DS game cards (and possibly digital download saved datas). Since Nintendo didn't seemed to be aware of these being sold, they haven't done anything to that town yet.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 22, 2013)

one_eye said:


> Diary: July 5
> 
> Guyana, South America
> A new Pok?mon was discovered deep in the jungle.
> ...



AMAZING YES


----------



## Luigifan:D (Oct 23, 2013)

Just a quick note:it does not always work i tried it first it did and now i want to go again it is now not working for me


----------



## Emily (Oct 23, 2013)

The dream address isnt working?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 23, 2013)

I saw that! It's so cool!


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 15, 2014)

The glitch is patched. It is strictly a GLITCH and not a hack. (I know how it is done as I have contacted another player that has successfully performed the glitch)

You need like a really old firmware on a JP 3DS alongside an old JP NL copy of the game - that cannot be updated either as it will just patch the game.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 15, 2014)

THIS WAS NECROED AND NOW I AM SAD 
BECAUSE I'M SURE I CAN'T VISIT THE DA ANYMORE

Anyway, I really don't think it could've been a hack since hacking the 3DS is STILL taking its sweet old ass time. I'd love my shiny gen6 Pokemon, but nooo.

Also this thread got hella weird. What even happened omfg

Those pics were REALLY cool to look at, and that was nice info, Jarrad C: I thank you for necroing this even if I can't visit anymore~

lmfao @ person on first page who says hacking ruins everything in life and makes the game terrible for everyone, holy **** that was hilarious


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing haha ​


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 7, 2014)

rivulet said:


> The flowers were also growing on the cobblestone, and there were two fountains on the cobblestone, so it's a hack.



3 fountains.


----------

